# Need Graphics card and PSU



## siddarthmallya (Jul 30, 2010)

I have Hp DX 2255 desktop.
Athlon 64  3500+  2.2 GHz  processor
1.2 GB Ram
VIA k8m890 Motherboard
My SMPS is of 250 wats

 1. I want to buy a Graphics card my budget is  4 k  
 2. SMPS of 450 wats  my budget is 2.5 k

I am thinking of buying Gigabyte Superb 460W SMPS GE-R460-V1 . 

Please suggest me Graphics card.
Is there any better choice for my budget ? 
Or any other products within 7000 Rs ?
Please suggest me.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 30, 2010)

^^

LOL..... 

HD5770 @ the minimum it costs around 8.5k.

For PSU get a FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.7k

For 4k, get a HD4670 @ 4.6k


----------



## siddarthmallya (Jul 30, 2010)

*shop.amd.com/US/_layouts/shop/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=HD577AZNFC&region=us-en


if its not available for same cost suggest me any other graphics card.

is 5570  good ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 30, 2010)

Sapphire HD4670 @ 3.8k

TheITWares -Sapphire Radeon HD4670 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card - TheITWares


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2010)

@siddarthmallya, your proccy too slow. so max you should get is what Raj pointed. HD4670. anything over it. & your proccy will offer a serious bottleneck.


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 30, 2010)

I said u rite!? Go for basic graphic card or upgrade ur whole sys. Atleast something is better than nothing!


----------



## siddarthmallya (Jul 30, 2010)

if i upgrade SMPS and graphics card then is there any damage to Processor ?

will i able to play games ? or it is a waste ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 30, 2010)

the processor wont be damaged dude....just it will become a bottleneck in the performance...
i will say save up some more to get something better....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2010)

OP, get HD4670 512Mb + FSP Saga II 350/400/500W depending upon future upgradibility. spend 1.5k on CM TX3. OC the proccy to 2.8Ghz. than you'll get avg performance. else you'll be stuck in "low details" setting even if your system packs words fastest accelerator.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Aug 1, 2010)

if i buy  athlon 64 x2 is it enough for playing any games or should i upgrade by PC fully ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

dont buy old parts...get a new one..


----------



## siddarthmallya (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks for  replying guys .   then shld i upgrade my motherboard ?


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 1, 2010)

Better upgrade the proccy and Motherboard to AMD athlon ii x2 250 @ 3k and Biostar 785G3 HD @ 4k. The Onboard Graphics are good for basic gaming, just hope that your current PSU can run it (It should as its running your current system).


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ yes much better idea.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 1, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Better upgrade the proccy and Motherboard to AMD athlon ii x2 250 @ 3k and Biostar 785G3 HD @ 4k. The Onboard Graphics are good for basic gaming, just hope that your current PSU can run it (It should as its running your current system).



nicely put,but i think a psu,400w atleast should be considered.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 2, 2010)

imo he should not invest from a low end processor to another low end processor....
he should save up some more to go for a upgrade


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ agree completely. else it'll be a waste of money.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 2, 2010)

get HD4670. It will continue to run games for some time, albeit, at low settings. So you can use the card in case you upgrade the rest of the system in future.
FSP saga II 400W will be more than enough for this card, however you can get 500W in case you'd be thinking of a better card or a hexa/octa core processor in future.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2010)

if OP is considering the upgrade in his mind then he should at least go for x3 instead of x2
dual core era is almost over

for more future proof rig,he should go for x4 alongwith 785g mobo
the IGP is capable of playig most latest games at low -medium settings
meanwhile he can save for GFX card


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 3, 2010)

I think OP should go for 
athlon II x4 635 @ 4.7k
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k 
FSP saga II @ 500W @ 2.5k
*Total 11.5k (*little overboard but worth it*)*
the mobo will support his existing DDR2 ram as well...later he can keep updating system... what you say guys


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ WHAT?  how can that mobo support DDR2? its a AM3 DDR3 mobo. also he better with a 2.7Ghz Athlon II X3. the board you mentioned & FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W. total will be at 9.5k only & will be futureproof to a good extend. paisa wasool. just 2.5k over his budget.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks guys . is DDR3 ram is better than DDR2 ?
would Biostar TA785G3 HD be future proof ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

^^ better depends on many thing but for now DDR3 is the norm. DDR2 is EOL & will be history before 2011 arives. yes TA785G3 HD is a very good mobo. supports 140W proccy (heck !!! you'll never need it i think). and at that price, its agood mobo under 5k.


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 4, 2010)

Ohhh... sorry for the confusion...I meant Biostar TA790GXE 128M mobo, which support AM3 proccy as well as DDR2 ram and with the same price ....


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

^^ but its an AM2+ board. almost all the AM2+ support AM3 proccies with a simple bios update.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Aug 4, 2010)

i want Graphics card which is compatible with Direct 11 . HD 4670 is not compatible direct 11 . is 5670 good ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

siddarthmallya said:


> i want Graphics card which is compatible with Direct 11 . HD 4670 is not compatible direct 11 . is 5670 good ?



its best card for low power system. but not very much suited for FULL HD gaming. you can try Full HD for now but in future games will tax this card a bit.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 4, 2010)

^^^
There's not much difference BETWEEN BIOSTAR TA785G3 and TA785G3HD
but there's a price difference of almost 700Rs
you can go for the ta785g3 version(3.7k AFAIK)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

actually HD is available for ~4k. & the G3 or A3 for 3.6k. so max 500 bucks diff. but OP will get 4 ram slots. also the G3 is vanilla. HD is somewhat good to say the least. solid caps near the proccy area. g3 even don't hve it.


----------

